# Southern California Breeders



## vizslawolf (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello all I am new to this form but have been reading a lot of the entries over the last couple weeks. My wife and I are searching for a reputable breeder in California (Southern Prefered) but will also travel within CA. It seems like almost every breeder we find, there are some terrible review online about them. If anyone has any feedback on a breeder it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ken owner of WillowyndRanch is a member of the forum, and also located California. Send him a pm, as there is a good chance he can point you in the right direction on your breeder search.


----------



## Libertysmom (Jul 6, 2015)

We got our V from Rocky Mtn Vizsla's in Ramona, Ca. She is reputable and she has great reviews. I found her on the AKC breeder info. Rocky Mtn is literally next door to Red Dog Ranch Vizsla's. Also a very good breeder. The two breed their males and females. That's how we got our girl. Let me tell you.....she's gorgeous!! They both have Facebook pages if you want to see some pups from previous litters. I think I just read that Red Dog Ranch had a buyer back out and has 1 pup available now. I had to wait 5 months to get a pup so there you have it. Good luck.


----------

